# cheekbone (zygomatic arch, malar bone, zygos) MEGATHREAD



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 15, 2019)

ITT WE DISCUSS ANYTHING CHEEKBONE RELATED

EG

WHAT ARE IDEAL CHEEKBONES? DIFFERENCE BETWEEN IDEAL MALE AND FEMALE CHEEKBONES?

WHAT THE FUCK "HIGH CHEEKBONES" MEANS??

WHERE THE FUCK ARE BEFORE/AFTER PICTURES OF ZYGOMATIC SANDWICH OSTEOTOMY?

HOW MUCH ML FILLERS DO I NEED FOR IDEAL CHEEKBONES?

HOW DO I MAKE SURE I DONT GET FEMINISED CHEEKBONES WHEN GETTING FILLER FOR THAT REGIONS´?

CAN I SELFINJECT FILLERS AT THIS REGION?


A LITTLE BIT OF INPUT:











































3D Facial Norms Summary Statistics


FaceBase is the primary data resource for craniofacial researchers worldwide.



www.facebase.org





https://looksmax.org/threads/ive-been-self-injecting-fillers-for-the-past-couple-weeks-lol.27870/


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 15, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


>


is this an example of a recessed upper maxilla?


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 15, 2019)

dotacel said:


> is this an example of a recessed upper maxilla?



i think the focus here is on the non existant zygos




and why i can imagine that there is a strong correlation between subhuman maxilla and subhuman zygos there are people whose maxilla isnt good or even bad but have top tier zygos 

eg madds mikkelsen


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 17, 2019)

zygos transplant before/after: https://looksmax.org/threads/this-l...c-arch-implant-with-eppley.21954/#post-545107

do we have some examples of fillerss?


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 17, 2019)

is this negative and possy orbital vector?

if your infras project past your eyes considerably in the frankfurt plane you're forward grown right?


----------



## buflek (Jul 17, 2019)

what do low set cheekbones look like? mine are quiet prominent but low


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jul 17, 2019)

buflek said:


> what do low set cheekbones look like? mine are quiet prominent but low



Big cheekbones = Almost always low set, yes, it's as simple as that.

If you have extremely prominent cheekbones without playing the low bodyfat game, I can almost assure you that they are in the low position.

The high cheekbones come out when the bodyfat is low.

This is low,big,insanely full cheekbones:


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 17, 2019)

buflek said:


> what do low set cheekbones look like? mine are quiet prominent but low



nobody knows what high or low cheekbones are even supposed to mean


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

how do infraorbital rims shape btw? "apparently" mine are not good


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 17, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> Big cheekbones = Almost always low set, yes, it's as simple as that.
> 
> If you have extremely prominent cheekbones without playing the low bodyfat game, I can almost assure you that they are in the low position.
> 
> ...


Is low and big a bad thing?


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jul 17, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Is low and big a bad thing?



No, it's the best imo


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 17, 2019)

can somebody explain me the difference between high and low cheekbones

not only with pics but also with arrows which point exactly at the difference?


----------



## Traxanas (Jul 17, 2019)

I've also noticed that high set cheekbones are needed for a better eye area.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 17, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> Big cheekbones = Almost always low set, yes, it's as simple as that.
> 
> If you have extremely prominent cheekbones without playing the low bodyfat game, I can almost assure you that they are in the low position.
> 
> ...


in what world are those low set cheekbones lol


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jul 17, 2019)

dotacel said:


> is this an example of a recessed upper maxilla?



that's what my maxilla looks like JFL at me


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 17, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> that's what my maxilla looks like JFL at me


fuark


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 17, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> can somebody explain me the difference between high and low cheekbones
> 
> not only with pics but also with arrows which point exactly at the difference?


High cheekbones rest near the top of your nose, and low cheekbones are near the bottom oof your nose. It isn't about wheter they're high or low, it's about their prominence.


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 17, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> High cheekbones rest near the top of your nose, and low cheekbones are near the bottom oof your nose. It isn't about wheter they're high or low, it's about their prominence.








they look very prominent but the most prominent point of the cheekbone is quite low?

so there are low set but because of the prominence they are good?


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 17, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> they look very prominent but the most prominent point of the cheekbone is quite low?
> 
> so there are low set but because of the prominence they are good?


Yea they're good because of their prominence. High set> Low set, but prominence is all that matters because most people dont have them to begin with.


----------



## her (Jul 17, 2019)

bump


BigBoy said:


> Yea they're good because of their prominence. High set> Low set, but prominence is all that matters because most people dont have them to begin with.


Can you give me an example of high, prominent cheekbones?


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 17, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Yea they're good because of their prominence. High set> Low set, but prominence is all that matters because most people dont have them to begin with.


Are his prominent?


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jul 17, 2019)

dotacel said:


> in what world are those low set cheekbones lol


Look low set to me
High cheekbones are literally right under the corner of your eye and almost always accompany PCT


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 17, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Are his prominent?


Yea


----------



## her (Jul 18, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> Look low set to me
> High cheekbones are literally right under the corner of your eye and almost always accompany PCT


Can you give an example with pictures?


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Jul 19, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


>


I wonder where you got that from?


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 19, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> I wonder where you got that from?








https://looksmax.org/threads/though...otomy-for-anterior-projection-of-zygos.29745/


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 19, 2019)

are you saying that malar implants alone can make your face look leaner?


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jul 19, 2019)

her said:


> Can you give an example with pictures?


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

I Got Cheek Fillers for the First Time, and Here’s What It’s Like


This is what I wish I knew before going in.




www.glamour.com





rate this result - she looks worse imho after getting cheekfiller but for men it might be legit

also lol at ther aspie ig account









Sarah Wu (@say.wu) • Instagram-Fotos und -Videos


2,286 Abonnenten, 507 folgen, 656 Beiträge - Sieh dir Instagram-Fotos und -Videos von Sarah Wu (@say.wu) an




www.instagram.com


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 23, 2019)

> _Mid Face_
> 
> The mid face includes the under eye area/tear trough, temples, cheeks, and nose. These areas require a considerable amount of HA dermal filler. Tear trough could easily require 0.5-1mL per side; the temples 0.5-2 mL per side; cheeks 1-3 mL per side (yes up to 6 mL total just to lift your flattened cheeks); the nose usually would require less filler secondary to the surface area, 0.5-1.0 mL. Total Mid Face Liquid Lift: 5-10 mL


damn 6ml just for cheekbones - how expensive is that in average? could almost get implants for that price


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 23, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> so there are low set but because of the prominence they are good?


Depends on you're harmony. They can fit well. Look at Johny Deep


----------



## Zyros (Jul 23, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> Look low set to me
> High cheekbones are literally right under the corner of your eye and almost always accompany PCT






would mine be considered high set? Widest part of the face is almost the same height as the outer corners of eye


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 26, 2019)

Plastic Surgeons Reveal The Serious Repercussions Of Plumping Your Lips


Plumped lips and a youthful face might look beautiful now, but they only last for so long.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## im_still_here (Oct 5, 2019)

post examples of

1. high prominent cheekbones

2. high flat cheekbones

3. low prominent cheekbones

4. low flat cheekbones


----------

